

Ask HN: Sites like HN for designers - anujkk

Like HN is the best community for hackers, which sites are there for designer community, where the designers showcase their work and discuss about design related topics?
======
brianwillis
DesignFloat (<http://www.designfloat.com/>) is gaining in popularity.

Also there's DocType (<http://doctype.com/>) which is a Stack Exchange style
site for designers.

The Web Design subreddit gets some activity too
(<http://www.reddit.com/r/webdesign>).

~~~
atgm
DocType is the most useful for me; DesignFloat tends to be pretty
random/useless sometimes since it's an aggregator and the links it has don't
always directly pertain to design.

------
limedaring
This doesn't directly answer your question, but I wish more design related
topics would show up on Hacker News — benefits hackers who are looking to
learn more about design, and it's a really good startup related topic anyways.

------
cleer
<http://www.drawar.com> is pretty nice albeit somewhat inactive.

<http://forrst.com> is invite-only and caters to both designers and
developers, but it fits the bill.

------
iisbum
If you're looking for places to share your work and get feedback, then
<http://dribbble.com> and <http://forrst.com> are your best bet, although both
are currently invite only.

If you're looking for more of a link dump type thing, then
<http://www.designfloat.com> and <http://www.uberlook.com> (my site) might
have what you need.

------
sidmitra
<http://forlue.com/> \- a clone of HN for design speak.

------
noibl
The closest analogue I can think of is Undrln: <http://www.undrln.com> but it
doesn't get anywhere near as much traffic as it did a couple of years ago,
unfortunately.

